# looking for club within one hour of lagrange



## gator32425 (Aug 9, 2017)

looking for a club for myself and my grandson within a hour drive of lagrange talbot warm springs appreciate any help with this


----------



## JDSWRSLLL (Aug 10, 2017)

*Lagrange Lease*

Check out my post. Under lease looking for members GA only. Troup County Lease Still Needs Members.


----------



## james c smith (Sep 21, 2017)

If you are still looking. I have a family club in Talbot County. James Smith 770 883 2903.


----------



## kenneth87 (Oct 15, 2017)

*club in upson*

looking for one member on 175 acres 650 a year 4 hunters max


----------

